# Updated pics of the Turbo´ed Primera.



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Check ém out:








































What do guys think?


Thanks,

Carlos.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oooooooo! pretty!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

WOW...very very nice and clean!!


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow...looks so damn clean


----------

